# Post Your GLASS.



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

HEY PEOPLE,
  Just wanted to see what all your guys glass pipes and bongs and hookahs ect..ect..... look like.
   i think pipes are more than just pipes; i think they represent the person who picked them. It kinda shows your taste, your artistic mind.....

 Here are a few of mine, i will show more later...."show me yours, ill show you mine"   ...


  Lets get some pipe pics up !!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 10, 2007)

*Here are a few of ours. I'll try and get the rest up sometime.  *


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

cool man, thoes are tight.
 That bong is nice, and that blue one is funky..does it fit in your hand well??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks mang. Yes the bubbler fits in your hand nice. Put a bit of water in it and your off to the races.:hubba:  The bong is rock solid glass and weighs about 10LBs.   We have a few other nice pieces i'll toss up later.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

i dont have mcuh in the way of galss because of the toddler in the house.A few of my other pieces have since been terminated by either the little one or a clumbsy toker. Nuff said heres the 2 i keep now.


EDIT: if you notice that the fat man is loaded its because i was in the middle of cheffin out him when i found the thread :bong:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

lol, nice stuff dubbaman.
 jeeze that bongs a fatty


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> lol, nice stuff dubbaman.
> jeeze that bongs a fatty


 
:rofl: its sooooo smooth too man, you can put you some of what ever you want in the bottom,i use water or Jeagermister :hubba: and you can also put some ice right in the mouth of it for an even smoother hit.And now you see how it got is name of The Fat Man


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

na na na na nana na  *FAT MAN.*

(BAT MAN THEAM MUSIC"....BEING HUMMED.)


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

:rofl: now im gonna have to get the theam for :batman: and play it through an old tape deck then i get it out :rofl:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

Heres the rest of the family:

 Tight Hooooookah,  Crazy 3-4 foot bong w/ attatchment,  Oldest pipe ever,   One happy family.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2007)

Dang, I am embarrassed.  My collection is kinda small.


----------



## berserker (Dec 10, 2007)

Heres a post of my glasses.keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

wow dude thoes are niiice.
  what did thoes cost you man???
   quite the collection.....

 One question?   how do you use them


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 10, 2007)

boy, oh boy.... u guys have some cool-azz utensils there...

makes my single glass pipe look pathetic... _however_... I have the most killer dope-smoking tool around... I took the two side intake filters off a safety respirator and McGyver'd the two filter holes smaller to be just a small hole that a spliff fits into perfectly.

you just hold the respirator over your face and "give'r"  a hoot off two spliffs lit simultaniously... can you say.... *super hoot* ? :hubba: 

the only downfall to this is the ring of resin left around your face after you are finished banging it back. lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> boy, oh boy.... u guys have some cool-azz utensils there...
> 
> makes my single glass pipe look pathetic... _however_... I have the most killer dope-smoking tool around... I took the two side intake filters off a safety respirator and McGyver'd the two filter holes smaller to be just a small hole that a spliff fits into perfectly.
> 
> ...


Man that thing sounds cool wheres the pic


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 10, 2007)

sorry, man....don't have batteries for the digi cam right now.... as well as the fact that right now I need to use my respirator for what it is made for so it is not set up for it right now. I found out about that modification from my first keg party I went to about 21 years ago... man, was that a kewl party    

when I have it converted back to my super-toker, I'll post a pic about it then.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

ya that does sound cool.
 are you talking about the thing that measures your lung stength??
    you **** in on it, and the little lever rises????


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 10, 2007)

thats my bong and bowl... cant post my bubbler cuz its in a different post and u cant have them in 2 i guess? so heres the link if u want to see it
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=183190#post183190

sorry for the crappy pics their off my phone dont own a digi camera


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Dec 10, 2007)

I figures i would show my pieces aswell. The funny thing is the bowl in that bong cost more than the bong itself, paid 45 for the bowl in keywest and 40 for the bong at a local smoke shop. Noithing special but they getted me ripped.  :bong:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> ya that does sound cool.
> are you talking about the thing that measures your lung stength??
> you **** in on it, and the little lever rises????


 
ok....here is what I was talking about... I remove the two filters on either side and use tinfoil to make the dube holders. pretty ugly mug I got, eh? :spit:


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 10, 2007)

dam that **** looks intense... i bet that gets you ripped


----------



## thestandard (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's my glass. 
Pipe is 8 years old in january, was blown specifically for me, 6mm thick glass. With a coat of resin it's so durable, plays into it's old age.

Bong is 2 years  ish old.. HVY Glass brand, 8mm thick stem, 6mm base - glass head diffused downstem 

Ash Catcher was an in-between when I broke the original bowl, I almost never use it.

Bubbler was an impulse buy in Cali.

:bong: 

The bud is cinderella 99 - can't study on indica can I? And IDK why they call this strain trippy, def cerebral but my definition of trippy doesnt apply.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 11, 2007)

lol, thats nuts man.
 Its like a gas mask.

 Have you ever seen the full face mask, smoking device??
 now thats crazy, its all up in your eyes, and smoke all over your face....has to be bad for the skin.


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 11, 2007)

it get unrelenting reall i made one outa that model respirator once stright to the head you know what im saying


----------



## akirahz (Dec 11, 2007)

Decided to snap a pic and put it up, nothing too special, just a triple blown inside out color changing glass pipe


----------



## akirahz (Dec 11, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> I figures i would show my pieces aswell. The funny thing is the bowl in that bong cost more than the bong itself, paid 45 for the bowl in keywest and 40 for the bong at a local smoke shop. Noithing special but they getted me ripped.  :bong:



man that bong is crazy nice!


----------



## berserker (Dec 11, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> ok....here is what I was talking about... I remove the two filters on either side and use tinfoil to make the dube holders. pretty ugly mug I got, eh? :spit:


Damn Mike,Is that you?LOL Mike lives down the street from me.LOL I didnt know you grew.LOL Put some coffee on,I am on my way over.LOL




















This thread was for entertainment perpose only.There were no animals hurt in the making of this thread.


----------



## Miss Lead (Dec 11, 2007)

this thread is great.  

I can't find a bong anywhere around here.  I guess shops aren't selling them anymore around here.  Can't even find one on the Graffix website - does anyone know anything about this?  Or where I can order one online? 

Anyway.  My ****'s real high class.  Notice the tape around my glass.  yap.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 11, 2007)

do any of you name your bowls? or bong?

 I used too...but it seemed like every time i named a bowl, it ended up breaking


----------



## thestandard (Dec 11, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> do any of you name your bowls? or bong?
> 
> I used too...but it seemed like every time i named a bowl, it ended up breaking




not if "my pipe" doesnt count.. give something a name u give it a life, dont want any of my peices to [email protected]!~!


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is a pic of my bowl along with one of my buds from my first grow  

I am getting a new bong on Monday from one of my friends too that I will post a picture of.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Dec 12, 2007)

I bought a new piece today that's called a glass blunt.  It is very similar to a chillum (one hitter, bat etc.) but you can push the ashes out as you smoke it down.  You could probobly fit a couple grams easily in there and just let the good times roll.  Unfortunetly I don't have a camera but here is the only picture I could find to explain it http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=7426803

Picked a nice one up at a local headshop for $30.  They come up with cool things these days


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 12, 2007)

ok guys hears my baby ,easiley nicer than the ones shown above if any one wants to find out were to pick one up at pm me ill let u no ,,,its been a while since ive had her out but i seen hookahs thread and i figured id share her with u all check out the detail on her shes a bute ,bout 3 years old ,,i had to show her tho sorry if it seems im showin up everyone ,,lol shes such a smooth smoke its my only pipe so sorry i only got this 1 but she works for me :hubba: 







HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 12, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> ok guys hears my baby ,easiley nicer than the ones shown above if any one wants to find out were to pick one up at pm me ill let u no ,,,its been a while since ive had her out but i seen hookahs thread and i figured id share her with u all check out the detail on her shes a bute ,bout 3 years old ,,i had to show her tho sorry if it seems im showin up everyone ,,lol shes such a smooth smoke its my only pipe so sorry i only got this 1 but she works for me :hubba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ROFL! I am not trying to diss your device...But that thing looks like a bunch of tin foil rolled up in to a one hitter:rofl:


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 12, 2007)

comeon man it gots sintimental value its my glass were and im stickin to it lol u just dont see what i see is all ,,lol,,,from were im sittin shes a bute lol


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 12, 2007)

see thats the thing about her to outhers she may look like tin foil to me she looks like finley blown glass with a hint of chrome lol  ,,,look closer u might see it 2 lol


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 12, 2007)

Ha just stumbled onto this thread and i love it what a great idea! 

First Pic: The Loot lol
Second: My bong-- named Saruman after the resembalance of the eye in the Lord of the Ring movies ha
Third: My little pipe-- named BoJangles after the little guy in the Green Mile no reason  

O great! Now that they are all out might as well smoke em' :hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't know man... around here, we call that a crack pipe  (tom's pipe)


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 12, 2007)

well im shure u would no lol


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 12, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I don't know man... arround here, we call that a crack pipe  (tom's pipe)


 
AGH HAHAHA.. I laughed out loud at that one


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 13, 2007)

its not funny guys im not a crack head ,,i was just showing off my glass were man o man i c how it is


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2007)

*It's all good TT they are just playing with ya mang.  *


			
				tom-tom said:
			
		

> its not funny guys im not a crack head ,,i was just showing off my glass were man o man i c how it is


----------



## akirahz (Dec 13, 2007)

BizzyHigh said:
			
		

> Ha just stumbled onto this thread and i love it what a great idea!
> 
> First Pic: The Loot lol
> Second: My bong-- named Saruman after the resembalance of the eye in the Lord of the Ring movies ha
> ...



Man i like that pipe, kinda reminds me of a tiger


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 13, 2007)

those are really nice pipes and bongs you guys have


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2007)

*Here's a few other pieces we have.  *


----------



## akirahz (Dec 13, 2007)

Lovely bong there BG nice green tracer like swirls, nice photoshooting as well, that blue BG and carpet shot are nice n clean.  

Since every one was poking fun at Tom-Tom i decided to post my first pipe (before my glass one).  

its a bent piece of aluminum piping from a yagi antenna, bowl is a 1/2 inch socket, and the litle connector "between socket and pipe" is from a metal pen, the black stuff is resin and sticky stuff from tape always holding the bowl on.


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 13, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Man i like that pipe, kinda reminds me of a tiger


 
Its really cool when u look at the head of the bowl opposite the mouth piece (which is tapered i think that is the term for it and feels really comfy) there is this awesome swirl pattern which is amazing looking when you have hit it a few times


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 13, 2007)

TBG, i really really like that bong mang!
 very cool looking, what did that run you??


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

*Bizzy*... Saruman is the s t! I _love_ that bong!   
damn!, that's nice... now I know the one I'm looking for.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2007)

*$75 for her.  *


			
				Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> TBG, i really really like that bong mang!
> very cool looking, what did that run you??


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 15, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of the Kaptains toys....It's hard to say which one I like the best cuz they all are unique in their own little way....:bong1::bongin::bong:...


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 15, 2007)

nice little collection you got there.
 very nice looking.
 thanks for posting your glass !


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 15, 2007)

ok... here was my glass - it's suppose to be clear glass with blue swirls... obviously it's quite well used:hubba:


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 16, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> nice little collection you got there.
> very nice looking.
> thanks for posting your glass !



The big blue one on the far left was hand blown in mexico. I just need a new down stem for it.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 16, 2007)

?? a new female piece??


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 29, 2008)

Added a couple of new pieces to my small collection :spit: and that with the new camera i have been playing with  i took a few :bong1: :holysheep: had to break them in the back half is what i still have of Sheri and the front is the week and a half long cured smoke from the gifted bag of seed GJ.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 29, 2008)

trippy look'n bong, Dubba... all rustic look'n and such... makes ya think it's like a Grandaddy bong....


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 29, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> trippy look'n bong, Dubba... all rustic look'n and such... makes ya think it's like a Grandaddy bong....


 
:rofl: thats kinda how i felt about it when i seen it. Its nice man little percolator and ice catch on it and separate water tank in the bottom, and is a 3 piece pipe then slide stem and bell are separate to where you can use it in the water or just like a straight pipe.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 30, 2008)

sweet dude, bet dat bong riiiips.
  Lets get some more glass up guys!!
 Out of this many users, there should be more pipes and such..


----------



## gangalama (Jan 30, 2008)

Sad thing when glass breaks isnt it? I usually smoke the rezn outta the inside. N E Way this is what I`m Workin with these days. The tall one is really thick, But not quite the heavyhitter TBG got going, Nice BONG mang!:bong2:


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 11, 2008)

you guys have some killer bongs people


i need a new bong  (sigh)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 29, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. We just got this baby in the mail yesterday. :hubba:  Yet another glass piece added to The Grunt Collection.  *


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 29, 2008)

wow looks nice there grunt


----------



## Hick (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't get it...


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 29, 2008)

lol hick nice glass you got there


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 29, 2008)

WOW TBG that thing looks vicious, few rips off that and i bet you thought you just fought Tyson *BEFORE* he went cannibal :giggle:

:rofl: Hick looks like it the build you own pack from bongs r us man that thing needs help, but the quality of the glass its self looks good


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2008)

*She hits like a champ D. :aok: Cost was $56 with shipping from Israel. :hubba: *


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 1, 2008)

What's up with the metal bowls?


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just picked up a piece the other day for $30, I'll have to post it here...You guys get your in the mail? I got shops a few miles away that sells glass...All legal too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2008)

A bong from Isreal??  How cool is that!  Hit er for me TBG.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Hey EFG nothing but glass here mang.  *

*FTG we buy online and also have a few places to buy from around are area.  *

*SmokinMom i'm hitting her right now. :bongin: *


----------



## Medi-Bud (Mar 6, 2008)

hi all.. Just thought i would post some of my glass. I ahve many friends that blow and also collect glass art.. Here are a few


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2008)

love the french mani.

check my sig out under my photos...look under only glass gallery . i got some killer glass in there, chong, headies, 420 degrees etc...

i like the yellow n black with the switchbaks, i got alot of glass with that design, I LIKE IT!


lookin good


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 6, 2008)

well heres the hand piece collection all hand made by a good friend of mine
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/788/ppuser/6901
Heres a normal kinda bong
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1611/ppuser/6901

followed up my perculator
a bubbler soon to be mine
a Tommy Chong 36 inch Big Bamboo price-5000 (mine when i have the extra$$)


----------



## Medi-Bud (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments..You have some nice glass there your self t.o.a.But the nails are my girls..i dont want you to get the wrong idea know ..lol ..tbg nice ash trap i love a good ole double fliter..In the pic that a chubbler (chillium that bubbles) you can keap it in your pocket with a cork in the carb .A local blower p.j make these ,he also makes them with slide.Put it in an ash trap and its a triple filterd bong.Smoothest hits i have ever taken..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2008)

all good bro.... i dig yalls pipes...ive got one similar to the yellow n black one in purple n black same desigh, stoopid thing cost me a good 200 and its small. only because the quality of the glass. theres basicly no air AT ALL inbetween the rods if you know glass....


----------



## Medi-Bud (Mar 6, 2008)

yea thish hobby can get costly ..But im pretty lucky i have frindes that blow...Oh yeah i know glass real well the orang and blue..Is a dirt white boy DWB..shes all cobalt blue some of the most expensive rods you can buy..cobalt is addictive ..lol any one ever seen those molino glass these are the best priced headies I have ever seen .There like 30 to 250..But you can get a crazy pipe for 100 or so..I think EVERYONEDOESIT.com has them..


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry for the huge size....

...But this seems to be the only way I can post images on this forum.

I would have resized them but that is a complicated matter on my extremely unorganized computer. 

These are a few from my collection...I would post more but I don't want to take up too much space.


From South Lake Tahoe. By the Estranged Mountain Folk

This bubbler channels the smoke through the tube on the side, the main pieces have no flow.

Chameleon Glass. South Bay.

I used to keep this case in my car...

...Good thing I know how to talk to cop's or I would be in jail. The case in a police locker.

-FNG



**Note** Thanks for the fix!


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 7, 2008)

www.resize2mail.com man

easy as 1......2.......3........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2008)

*Hey TEG i went ahead and edited your pics as we don't allow Photbucket or Imageshack picture services to be used on this site for security reasons. Click the link i provided and you'll see why. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20694 In the future try using the services provided here.   Thank you, TBG*


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 20, 2008)

I just bought another hundred dollars worth of glass and pieces before I left florida. As soon as I go buy a new USB cord for my camera I'll get you guys a look at the Crane Collection :fly: ...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 20, 2008)

After nearly 30 years, I've persuaded my :bong1: to be photographed.  A very trusty companion of more than 100,000 hits, maybe 200,000, eh?? :stoned:


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 20, 2008)

I couldn't find a cord for the digi yet but I took this pic of my new ceramic bong in the truck on the way home from florida. I think I may take a few more cell pics so I can at least get some low quality shots of the rest of the members of the Crane Collection.

The bowl head is on the palm of the hand, you smoke out of the middle finger and the carb is on the ring finger. I've only used it as a dry bong so far. Haven't really decided yet how well water would work in it and how you would get it in the bong. As a dry bong it will give you one beastly hit tho.

Edit: P.S. After having smoked out of it multiple times, I wish the creator had made the carb on the thumb instead.


----------



## cookie (Mar 21, 2008)

this is a baby water bong i made over christmas. i couldnt find the right kind of glue to seal it with so i did the best i could with just plain super glue. i've actually been surprised at how well it works. although since i carved the carb into the letter "O" on the back its kind of evil trying to clear it where its so little. the only person i've seen hit and clear in one breath is my little sister, who only has one lung. no one else whos tried can manage with out coughing up a rib. and the other is my favorite bowl. i spent the better part of an hour cleaning it yesterday and thats as good as it got. she's about 2 years old and thats the first time ive ever cleaned it... now she looks leopard print.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 22, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *She hits like a champ D. :aok: Cost was $56 with shipping from Israel. :hubba: *


 
:shocked: thats not my left leg is it ?? you have got to fill me in on the site you went to for that sweet deal mang.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 22, 2008)

BTW, should our glass be cleaned before we take pics?


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 22, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> BTW, should our glass be cleaned before we take pics?


 
Nah lets see how much its used  but its posters choice.


----------



## Sippin Coffee (Mar 22, 2008)

Just a few pics. Crappy Cam,  sorry they couldn't be clearer


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2075

fresh pipe n bong porn there 

triple bong, triple bubler, new glass bowl and others....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2008)

*I sent you a PM D.  *


			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> :shocked: thats not my left leg is it ?? you have got to fill me in on the site you went to for that sweet deal mang.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 1, 2008)

_I was looking at all the pieces shown here and I ordered a new one too.  It came today._  

_*BTW, in the middle pic, you can see my newest invention, THE ANTI-GRAVITY BONG.  *_

_*Happy April Fools Day MP Folks!!!  :rofl:*_


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 1, 2008)

wow that is a really nice bong puffin


----------



## fritos (Apr 1, 2008)

this is my bubbler:









It is the **** in my book. It only cost me $36 and it hits nicely. It is a RawToxic piece, some of you shroomers might know who im talking about.


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 21, 2008)

I was going to upload my current glass collection but it looks like I don't have any time before pool league. Get ready to see the current Crane Collection when I get home!

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's the first set.

1) Molino Glass Shroom Pipe
2) Glass Bubbler
3) Glow-in-the-Dark Penis Bong
4) Finger Bong (a favorite)
5) Finger Bong, carb is on ring finger knuckle
6) Bike Week '08 Pipe
7) Bike Week '08 Pipe
8) Gandalf Pipe (one of my favorite pieces)
9) 4 Pipes (sold 2nd one and last one)
10) My fav small pipes
11) Steamroller
12) Magnetic Pipe

So far:  12 Pipes
             3 Bongs & Bubblers


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 22, 2008)

Another set.

1) Glass Blunt
2) Glass Blunt extended
3) Broken Bubbler = Hose Bubbler
4) Glass Joint Stone
5) Broken Glass 
6) Metal 2-Stage (grinder, basin) (Use to have a kief screen)
7) Plastic 5-Stage (Grinder, basin, kief screen, kief catcher, stash bin)
8) Assortment of Rolling Papers
9) More papers
10) My two favorite rolling papers
11) Nirvana Seeds
12) Deceased Bong (was my favorite bong)


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 22, 2008)

And the last set.

1) Old partial collection photo
2) 420 roach clip
3) 2-Hose Hookah with flashing or stationary light
4) Hookah lit up
5) Twenty-dollar waste your money vaporizer
6) Alien Bong (was a favorite for a long time until he wore himself out, needs repairs)

Sorry for all the non-glass, just wanted to show off some pieces.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

See any amber trichs here?  

:giggle:


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 22, 2008)

And I just finished a carrying case for my smallest glass pieces, I will try to get that online before the end of the day.

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> See any amber trichs here?
> 
> :giggle:



Interesting collection there, I would be interested in seeing a video on how you toke on those!


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 7, 2009)

I went out as i do every tax time and got an new piece of toking equipment, and here she is. I found a 350.00 Graffix for 150.00 so i jumped on it faster than me sober on a fat joint . Packed with some sweet smoke (GxWR) let me say shes a powerhouse one bell from this bong and i was :stoned: :ciao:


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 7, 2009)

What is it, a foot and a half?


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 7, 2009)

xxdjbud420xx said:
			
		

> What is it, a foot and a half?


havent measured it but id have to say its about that


----------

